# Remington model 700 or Ruger m77 hawkeye



## Anthony

Im stuck between buying to firearms. Remington model 700 or Ruger m77 hawkeye

Price 
Quailty
Comfort
range

should all be included in your reasoning 

-Anthony


----------



## insatiable ONE

you did not say what for???
what caliber?

the Ruger is limited for caliber choice, a couple of variants give a few more

the _700 platform _hands down, for any reason


----------



## Anthony

Hunting, i just want a all around rifle. your choice on anything not posted


----------



## insatiable ONE

Look the Ruger is nothing more than a revamped Mauser 98. The 30.06 does have the appeal.
Gunsite came out with the scout rifle in .308

Now most QUALITY custom hunting rifles use the 700 platform for a reason.

your caliber choice?
from wiki..... too many to remember 
.17 Rem 
.17 Rem Fireball 
.204 Ruger 
.220 Swift 
.221 Rem Fireball 
.223 Remington 
.22-250 Rem 
.243 Win 
6mm Remington 
.25-06 Rem 
.264 Win Mag 
.270 Winchester 
.270 WSM 
.280 Remington 
7mm-08 Rem 
7mm Rem Mag 
7mm RUM 
.30-06 
.308 Win 
.300 WSM 
.300 Win Mag 
.300 RUM 
.338 RUM 
.338 Win Mag 
.338 Lapua Mag 
.35 Whelen 
.375 H&H 
.375 RUM 
.458 WM

The 700 platform has the versatility
The military uses it, the police use it, hunters use it. & have since around 1950

2010 military 700








D&L Sports custom








^^^
don't forget to click on the pictures


----------



## Anthony

i guess i dont word things right. you can choose surf threw everything you know. i belive its a .308win that i was looking at in the store


----------



## Smitty901

Both are a fine option. The 700 wins the popularity contest, for years so many custom rifles were built off their actions.
And if you looking at something a set up from off the rack rem 700 has some great stuff I own an M24 that will flat do the job anytime any where.


----------



## Sr40ken

Very, very few bolt rifles are anything more than revamped Mausers. Even the '03 Springfield is paterned from the Mausers. If I went with a 700 I wouldn't get a new one. The Freedom group has done them no favors the last few years.


----------



## Smitty901

Sr40ken said:


> Very, very few bolt rifles are anything more than revamped Mausers. Even the '03 Springfield is paterned from the Mausers. If I went with a 700 I wouldn't get a new one. The Freedom group has done them no favors the last few years.


Little know fact we paid Germany for an infringement on the design . Still we did improve it. I like mine.


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> Very, very few bolt rifles are anything more than revamped Mausers. Even the '03 Springfield is paterned from the Mausers. If I went with a 700 I wouldn't get a new one. The Freedom group has done them no favors the last few years.


 In addition there is the notorious sear/trigger problems . A decent model 70 or a Savage is a better choice than a 700.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Aside from the fact I am a huge Remington 700 fan and there fore a bit biased, Remington 700 is all ya need to know. Just like the Ruger 10/22 to the rem fire world is the top dog and has accessories galore for it, so does the Remington 700 when it comes to center fire bolt actions. I would rather find a Pre-64 Winchester model 70 though as it was controlled round feed as opposed to push feed the new Model 70'S and all 700's have been.


----------



## Smitty901

If you want a long distance track driver you can still find recondition or like new M24's at a fair price. To say they are a REM 700 is a disservice .
They are a heavy barrel true long distance 308. No needless fancy stuff just an out standing get the job done weapon. I have had mine sense the 80's


----------



## Jazzman

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Aside from the fact I am a huge Remington 700 fan and there fore a bit biased, Remington 700 is all ya need to know. Just like the Ruger 10/22 to the rem fire world is the top dog and has accessories galore for it, so does the Remington 700 when it comes to center fire bolt actions. I would rather find a Pre-64 Winchester model 70 though as it was controlled round feed as opposed to push feed the new Model 70'S and all 700's have been.


 Sigh ..here we go again. You DO know that the late '64 to to '91 models 70s are actually a ***stronger*** action than the pre '64s don't you? The Mauser type claw extractor was originally eliminated because it's *incompatible* with the post '64 enclosed bolt head and offers much better support for the head of the case. And insofar as it goes the "wedge extractor" is quite similar to the 700s "c" type extractor.

In addition you are obviously unfamilar with the fact that "controlled feed" returned in '92 in the " Model 70 Classic" , which quite literally combined the best features of the "push feed" rifles and the pre '64 models , and without the possibility of breakage inherent on the long mauser type "claw" extractor , the combination of the post 64 extractor and pre '64 bolt face brought about the best version of the Model 70 yet to surface.

The only advantage within the context of the real world to the pre 64 actions *was* ( note that WAS) the fact that the pre 64s supported the bolt better while *open* , the "bolt wobble" problem was fixed in '68 as I remember.

In the end , don't make overly much of the pre 64s , especially in many of todays high pressure chamberings and wildcats , the post 64 rifles are ***stronger***............and yes I've blown up enough of each to *know*.

In closing lets put another myth to rest that's seemingly endlessly popular among the " wanna be sniper" crowd , Hathcock DID NOT originally use a 700 , he originally utilised a model 70 in .30-06 from a batch produced between '54 and '57 and sold to the USMC for National Match competition , any who doubt this can betake themselves to Quantico to the Museum and view the damn rifle for themselves , and incidentally he didn't go to .308 until he started utilisng the M21 platform on a limited basis.

And since '07 and the takeover by FN Herstal *all* the 70s are CRF , that includes the SPR and PBR versions , I've heard rumors of non CRF rifles since '07 but have yet to see one.

And nope this is NOT aimed at you personally , I post this only to shortcut a great many popular misconceptions and myths that float about , the pre '64s are not the rifleman's Holy Grail that many think they are. They're fine rifles and a great piece of history , but in the end that's ALL they are and nothing whatsoever more than that.


----------



## Infidel

I'm a big fan of the Mauser 98 design so if I were buying a new rifle it would probably be the M77 or better yet an FN built Model 70, unless I decided to pick up a 700 Mountain rifle in .280 Rem which I would do in a heart beat. Off the shelf I don't think it matters much which rifle you pick but the 700 is without a doubt the more popular rifle thus giving you more choices in the aftermarket for accessories.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor

I was just looking at M77. Nice variety of flavors for a decent price.


----------



## yzingerr

For me, the 700 hands down for no other reason than everyone uses it. It's like the 10/22 of bolt actions.


----------



## Jazzman

yzingerr said:


> For me, the 700 hands down for no other reason than everyone uses it. It's like the 10/22 of bolt actions.


 Pretty far stretch to say " everyone uses it" , because not everyone does , and insofar as it goes the 10-22 is a much better rifle in it's class than the 700 is in centerfire bolt rifles.

As I stated Remington has had eons to fix the well known problems with the 700..........finally in 2006 they got rid of the damned Walker trigger and went to the X-Mark trigger group/system , folks STILL going to the aftermarket to alleviate said problems in the pre '06 rifles , and then there is the extractor/ejector problem along with the feeding problems in the DM versions ( which one should avoid like the plague) , but hey you can (AGAIN) go to the after market and fix Remingtons screwup with a Badger system , it'll only cost you another 400 bucks or so plus install. And then you can pay exorbitant mag prices to boot.

All in all there's myriad better choices around than the 700 platform , many a lot less expensive , and for custom rifles there's a lot better actions one can start with than the 700 action , McMillan , Surgeon , Panda , BAT....a whole slew of 'em including the Savage dual ports...


----------



## Jazzman

inceptor said:


> I was just looking at M77. Nice variety of flavors for a decent price.


 And there has been a drastic improvement in the M77 in quality and in shooting performance in the recent years good value for the dollar spent nowadays.


----------



## -=TIECHIMAN=-

The 700, no doubt about it. Ruger makes a great gun, but the 700 is a time proven example of awesome performance. You want a long range platform, my suggestion is the 700.


----------



## Chelseaprepper

I have owned several Remington model 700 rifles in calibers 7mm mag, 270, 30-06 they all performed well and easy to maintain. I just got my son a Remington 770 .270 used and it is true so another good rifle by remington. BTW getting parts are easier and available. I had to find a part for a Savage 110 300win mag. Savage does not even make the part anymore took me a week to find a forward action screw $4.99 +$16.00 S&H 

Chelseaprepper


----------



## Chipper

I have several 700's and have been shooting Remington for over 35 years and NEVER have had one single problem with them. Never really wanted a mag fed bolt. I like being able to single round feed and change shells between full metal jacket to hollow point loads depending on target. A mag means just one more thing to load, carry, loose, jam, and haul around. 
I would suggest a 700 308 20 inch bull barrel, Hogue stock and threaded barrel, like model 84203. Best all round gun for $600, IMO. Just ordered a second one yesterday to setup for the wife.


----------



## Jazzman

-=TIECHIMAN=- said:


> The 700, no doubt about it. Ruger makes a great gun, but the 700 is a time proven example of awesome performance. You want a long range platform, my suggestion is the 700.


 Time proven where? There are several production platforms that are much better than the Remington , and a countless number of custom actions , and in actuality the M77 is one of the platforms that's better than the 700 by a goodly margin.

I shoot longrange , both from the bench and in the field , don't see all that many 700s in either bench competition or in the varmint fields and when you do they aren't anywhere near stock. This is a fact. Also a fact is the the original 788 was a better rifle than the 700 , one reason being a quicker lock time and a better trigger system.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Should have known I had it all wrong.


----------



## Jazzman

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Should have known I had it all wrong.


 Whatever , facts are facts. And the 700 fanboi crowd is usually short on them. Anf for what it's worth the early model 70s are hardly the only CRF action around. Nor is the 700 the strongest or most optimal of actions , it's quite simply produced in large numbers and that's about it.


----------



## yzingerr

Hey Jazz, cool it you are ruining the fun. The OP asked for opinions and others are sharing theirs. You constantly berate every single opinion here. If you feel the need to promote every other rifle than the 700, go start a thread.


----------



## yzingerr

Some people never grow, how pathetic and sad. I refuse to bastardize a thread with childish arguing.

OP, it seems that you are open to other firearms too?
As someone mentioned earlier, the Ruger Scout is a great dual purpose rifle. You can hunt with it and use it for its "intended" purpose.
I have shot one before, and they are very nice. However, the price is what turned me off of them.
Check out Howa rifles too. Ive never shot any, but i hear really good things and the price is right.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

yzingerr said:


> Some people never grow, how pathetic and sad. I refuse to bastardize a thread with childish arguing.
> 
> OP, it seems that you are open to other firearms too?
> As someone mentioned earlier, the Ruger Scout is a great dual purpose rifle. You can hunt with it and use it for its "intended" purpose.
> I have shot one before, and they are very nice. However, the price is what turned me off of them.
> Check out Howa rifles too. Ive never shot any, but i hear really good things and the price is right.


Yes I agree the Ruger Scout is a very nice rifle, Ive had the pleasure to shoot a few at the range. But Ruger does seem to be a bit too proud of them. They are pretty handy little rifles though with a good bit of punch to them.

The Howa's are very nice and worthy of consideration too. Dont let the fact that they are made in Japan discourage you from considering them. They are very well made guns and most have had a great reputation for accuracy. For years they made all of the Weatherby Rifles and made them very well. I am so kicking myself in the butt for not buying several of the Weatherbys when I was running Atsugi's Rod & Gun club and could have easily gotten either brand of rifle for about half the price they were retailing for at the time.

And thats coming from a Remington 700 Fanboy who owns 4 "inferior" Remington 700's and short on facts.


----------



## bikermikearchery

Jazzman said:


> Time proven where? .


M24 based on a Remington 700 platform. Old Marines like me swear by them. 
The actual rifle requirements for accuracy were .35 MOA from a machine rest this accuracy had to be maintained to 10,000 rounds.


----------



## shooter

I have a M77 in 243 22” barrel and love the gun. I looked at the 700 and when handling both found the M77 a better fit to myself. I am not saying the 700 was bad, just the way the gun felt in my hands, the way my hand was able to grip the grip and how my cheek rested all felt better. As for the action, well I can load a shell while upside down if needed… But to be honest I am sure the 700 can do the same. The bolt works smooth and the trigger is wonderful. However to be honest both rifles will shoot better then most people can shoot them. The best thing you can do is handle them as much as possible see if you can do a quick mount of the scope you want to use and see how it all feels after all no matter how good the gun is, if you don’t feel right when holding it, it won’t shoot as well as it should.


----------



## Irish

I want that Military 700!!


----------

